# Judge Dredd: Mega City One



## Vince W (May 10, 2017)

Just announce a Judge Dredd television series.

'Judge Dredd' to Be Turned Into TV Show

I can't wait to see this!


----------



## Vince W (May 10, 2017)

Early production leak:


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 10, 2017)

A TV series is such a great idea for Judge Dredd - I don't know why I didn't think of that before. Possibly because of the previous focus on movies as being the only way to get in decent special effects. At least a TV series can do that nowadays without breaking the bank.

And in the right hands this has got so much potential, especially for season arcs, heck even a longer one. The comic series from 2000AD is such a rich resource, and there were plenty of major story arcs in that.

And although pulpy and a little tongue in cheek at times, on occasions it rose to serious greatness. The run during issues 500-600 in which issues of democracy came up was brilliant and intelligent. The award-winning two-part story _America _from the Judge Dredd Megazine is probably the best treatment of political themes I've seen in SF:

Preview: JUDGE DREDD: AMERICA

I'd better not build my hopes too high, though.


----------



## Overread (May 10, 2017)

I just hope they take visual inspiration from the first film and blade runner style visuals rather than the newer film; which kind of didn't really capture that fantasy-futuristic appeal that the early film certainly captured. A TV series for this could work really well, on the flipside it depends on the age-market and on the story writing. Dredd can certainly do criminal of the week style writing without much trouble or a long term story heavy story.


----------



## nixie (May 10, 2017)

It could work. I didn't like the first film,  Rico walking down Street smoking annoyed me, smoking was banned in Mega City except in those bubble things. Seeing Dredd's face. Not a good adaption. The second film I liked. Maybe I should start buying 2000ad and the magazine again.


----------



## Stuart Suffel (May 10, 2017)

Seen the one with Stallone. Painful.

But with a sophisticated tv approach, who knows..?

Eta. Actually seen the other one as well. 2012. Not too bad. But it's really a tv opportunity. So much happened, week after week after week...


----------



## Stuart Suffel (May 10, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> A TV series is such a great idea for Judge Dredd - I don't know why I didn't think of that before. Possibly because of the previous focus on movies as being the only way to get in decent special effects. At least a TV series can do that nowadays without breaking the bank.
> 
> And in the right hands this has got so much potential, especially for season arcs, heck even a longer one. The comic series from 2000AD is such a rich resource, and there were plenty of major story arcs in that.
> 
> ...


Hmmm

Sounds like you could be an advisor....get those CVs out!


----------



## Rodders (May 11, 2017)

This is excellent news... 2000AD is sorely missing from our Movie and TV screens. 

I'll be interested in seeing how the humour and violence translates onto the small screen,. 

That cosplay made be laugh, though.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 12, 2017)

Judge Dredd  would work very nicely as a tv series.


----------



## ctg (May 12, 2017)

I'm scared that a lot of Judge Dredd's world is going to be lost if they don't follow the architecture, because so much of that world is backed in visuals that are out from our norm. 






Where do you find that architecture on Earth?

To me animated and voice acted Judge Dredd would be a much better solution than doing this. 






It is known fact that there are no old structures in the Megacities, because all blocks were built upon them and they are closed off property to most of people in Dredd's universe.


----------



## Vince W (May 12, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> Judge Dredd  would _will_ work very nicely as a tv series.



FTFY.


----------



## Vince W (May 12, 2017)

ctg said:


> I'm scared that a lot of Judge Dredd's world is going to be lost if they don't follow the architecture, because so much of that world is backed in visuals that are out from our norm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Careful what you wish for:


----------



## Tower75 (May 17, 2017)

Very excited about this announcement. I love the comics and the movies, even _Judge Dredd _holds a certain place in my heart, though I fangirled hard over _Dredd _back in 2012. I _still _don't understand how that film "flopped", I blame poor advertising; If the comic's been going _non-stop_ since 1977 then there's a bloody big fan base for Joe Dredd, ya know?

It will be interesting to see how they show Mega City One as others have said. Will it be grim-dark _Dredd, _or will it be satirical 1970/80s pulp sci-fi?

Personal request, can we keep the 2012 _Dredd _uniforms? Please...


----------



## Vince W (May 17, 2017)

There's not much news yet, however, Rebellion is interested in Karl and Olivia reprising their roles, but it's still too early for any commitments or announcements yet.

There is a lot of discussion on how the series should look and there are two camps. One for more of a comic look and the other for the Dredd film look. I'm pro comic myself, but then that's the one I'm most used to, provided they use the correct number of links in the chain.  I won't complain if they go the other way though (much).

I think it will depend on who gets to show the programme. An HBO show would probably be very dark, whereas if it were BBC you wouldn't be able to do that.

I've no doubt there'll be many exciting announcements over the next 2 years.


----------



## Tower75 (May 17, 2017)

Vince W said:


> I've no doubt there'll be many exciting announcements over the next 2 years.



2 years!?


----------



## Vince W (May 17, 2017)

That's the current time line for the first episode to air. It will still be aired before Star Trek: Discovery though.


----------



## Tower75 (May 17, 2017)

Vince W said:


> That's the current time line for the first episode to air. It will still be aired before Star Trek: Discovery though.



But I want it now. So, we're at an impasse I feel.

[EDIT] A random thought pops into my head. Will this show be dependant on the American ratings? We can't loose Dredd from our screens for the _third _time!!1!

I have no idea if UK ratings affect US shows at all, I assume not but I have nothing to back that up with.

Even though Judge Dredd is "American", it's still a British story. How popular is Joe on the other side of the Black Atlantic?


----------



## Vince W (May 17, 2017)

We all want it _now_.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 17, 2017)

Tower75 said:


> Even though Judge Dredd is "American", it's still a British story. How popular is Joe on the other side of the Black Atlantic?



I'm not sure, but I thought I read recently that there is an original Dredd title published in America that runs parallel - if a little differently - from the UK titles. I'd have to check this, though.


----------



## Vince W (May 17, 2017)

IDW did a Judge Dredd series. It was loosely based on the 2000AD stories, but with... alterations. I gave up on the IDW ones pretty quickly and it has since ended.


----------



## Vince W (May 17, 2017)

I should mention you can get updates by filling in your email at:

Mega-City One


----------



## J Riff (May 18, 2017)

Unless the writing is dumbed down... which is hard not to do with J. Dredd, very clever and funny, and they will blow it if I know TV.


----------



## Gnrevolution (May 18, 2017)

Looks like Karl Urban is in talks to return to the role   

Judge Dredd TV series: Karl Urban has had talks


----------



## Harpo (May 18, 2017)

That's decided things for me - I'll get a TV in 2019, which means my 2-year break from it will be a 4-year break in total.


----------



## Tower75 (May 18, 2017)

> "We have had many conversations prior to this, about all sorts of things. He’s also very busy, a full-time professional actor. So we’re going to have some long and complicated conversations I would imagine, and we’ll see where we go. It’s too early to tell yet, but if we can use him and he’s available to us, then I think that would be absolutely brilliant. There’s always a possibility he will be busy, or that his schedule for other movies won’t allow- Basically, we don’t know at this stage."



In essence; we want him on board, but it's not confirmed and won't be for ages, even if it is confirmed.



> "The new series is described as a drama focusing on a team of street judges, law enforcement officers who act in a dystopian future as judge, jury, and executioner of criminals..."



Sounds like Joe's not the main character then. From this it sounds like it'll focus on other Judges, probably ones invented for the show. Perhaps Urban will cameo every now and then as Dredd.


----------



## Vince W (May 18, 2017)

I like the idea of series not being all about Dredd. Certainly Dredd needs to be in there, and Anderson, and Hershey... But opening up the series will let them explore new areas and not worry about conflicting with 2000AD lore too much. Let's face it, fans can be a tad obstreperous, especially if they think things should be done differently.


----------



## Vince W (May 19, 2017)

Check out the latest Thrill-Cast on Judge Dredd: Mega-City One at 2000AD:

The 2000 AD Thrill-Cast: Judge Dredd: Mega-City One | 2000 AD


----------



## BAYLOR (May 19, 2017)

Tower75 said:


> But I want it now. So, we're at an impasse I feel.
> 
> [EDIT] A random thought pops into my head. Will this show be dependant on the American ratings? We can't loose Dredd from our screens for the _third _time!!1!
> 
> ...



It hasn't got the following here that it has in the UK. But if the tv  show is good and a success, that could change.


----------



## Danny McG (May 19, 2017)

We need someone with a James Earl Jones voice. Dub over whoever wears the costume, like they did with Darth Vader.
That's how Dredd should sound and how I hear him when reading the comics


----------



## Vince W (May 19, 2017)

I hear him more like Clint Eastwood in Dirty Harry or the spaghetti westerns. Only rougher and deeper.


----------



## Tower75 (May 19, 2017)

He sounds like Urban, for Urban is Dredd and Dredd is Urban. Come, let us prey.

[GALLERY=media, 2148]Dredd by Tower75 posted May 19, 2017 at 3:39 PM[/GALLERY]


----------



## Vince W (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds like they're heading in the right direction:

Dredd boss says the TV show will 'combine the macabre with the insane and the light-hearted' | GamesRadar+


----------



## J Riff (Jun 19, 2017)

It will have to lose the intelligence and sense of humour in order to fit the modern TV demographic. Great comic, lousy movies, ohboy here come th' TV version. Enjoy watching it from your Iso-Cube, citizen.


----------



## Intern E.T. (Jun 30, 2017)

As a show with proper story arcs, good character development, little or no family drama and a well chosen cast, this could be good.

As just another retarded procedural cop show, it will be terrible.

InternET


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 1, 2017)

Intern E.T said:


> As a show with proper story arcs, good character development, little or no family drama and a well chosen cast, this could be good.



I'm sincerely hoping it is - and welcome to the chrons forums @Intern E.T !


----------



## Vince W (Jul 1, 2017)

I think the most important thing is that they have a massive eagle on his shoulder like the comics and not a badge like in the Dredd film. That and the correct number of links on the chain to his badge.


----------



## Intern E.T. (Jul 2, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> A TV series is such a great idea for Judge Dredd - I don't know why I didn't think of that before.


 Perhaps because that sector of the TV landscape was still radioactive after being nuked by the Stallone movie?



> Possibly because of the previous focus on movies as being the only way to get in decent special effects. At least a TV series can do that nowadays without breaking the bank.


And hopefully they won't just give us mediocre special effects and pocket the difference in the hope that this will be one of the shows that survive in the numbers game that is television.



> And in the right hands this has got so much potential, especially for season arcs, heck even a longer one. The comic series from 2000AD is such a rich resource, and...


I hope the team behind this are fans of the comic. But it honestly would not surprise me if none of them had read it in their life. I read the other day that David Lynch had never even read Dune before he was offered the movie.



> And although pulpy and a little tongue in cheek at times, on occasions it rose to serious greatness.


It had its fair share of filler, frivolity and over ambitious stuff. But normally if the story was patchy, they at least got someone good to do the artwork. So if the odd story here goes astray, hopefully the visuals will stay on course. They need to get out into the sexy city and show us stuff, not just provide exposition to each other down at the station. I want a pleasure cruise on the open seas, not a sinking ship in a bottle.



> The run during issues 500-600 in which issues of democracy came up was brilliant and intelligent. The award-winning two-part story America from the Judge Dredd Megazine is probably the best treatment of political themes I've seen in SF:


JD, and 2000ad in general, has  always been so prophetic. You could tell that the people behind it had studied the past before they offered their vision of a future where, amongst other things, security would come at the cost of freedom. To me, it seems quite influenced by Aldous Huxley; we have a post war society that has made great strides in areas such as genetics, but the questionable morals are also not unlike that of Ray Bradbury's _Fahrenheit 451_. The way things are controlled is much less subtle than BNW, though, more akin to Orwell's _Nineteen Eighty-Four.



nixie said:



			...smoking was banned in Mega City except in those bubble things.
		
Click to expand...

So was owning a homicidal robot as far as I recall. Actually, I thought Rico was one of the only good things about that movie. He wasn't much like the comic book version but the actor gave a solid enough performance to be a convincing foil to Dredd.





			Seeing Dredd's face
		
Click to expand...

The SECOND that happens, I'm out.
_


Tower75 said:


> ...I fangirled hard over _Dredd _back in 2012. I _still _don't understand how that film "flopped"


I was under the impression that movie did respectable business considering the size of its budget.



Tower75 said:


> 2 years!?


Makes me wonder if this is a done deal or just a pipe dream.



Tower75 said:


> Will this show be dependant on the American ratings?


Most likely completely dependent. All American networks seem to care about is their first run live broadcast ratings because those determine how much they can charge advertisers for slots. Despite technology making shows like this cheaper, it will still likely cost a fair amount per episode to do the show *justice*. The network aren't going to give this show forever to find an audience, not when they could be churning out a reality show, about celebrity poodles getting make-overs, at a fraction of the cost.



Vince W said:


> I like the idea of series not being all about Dredd.


I'm not sure I do. It's starting to sound a little like some newfangled spin off show like Babylon 5: The Legend of the Rangers. "We live for Mega City One; we die for Mega City One!"



Brian G Turner said:


> welcome to the chrons forums @Intern E.T !


Thank you. It's nice to BE here.

InternET


----------



## Vince W (Jul 2, 2017)

Intern E.T said:


> P
> I'm not sure I do. It's starting to sound a little like some newfangled spin off show like Babylon 5: The Legend of the Rangers. "We live for Mega City One; we die for Mega City One!"
> 
> InternET



Why not? The prog and megazine are full of stories where Dredd is not the central character.


----------



## Intern E.T. (Jul 2, 2017)

Vince W said:


> Why not?


It wouldn't be much of a show if it was ONLY about Joe. But I don't think it's asking for much for Dredd to be leading the ensemble, and a regular cast member, in a show named after him.



> The prog and megazine are full of stories where Dredd is not the central character.


And they also contain stories where he is.

InternET


----------



## Vince W (Aug 11, 2017)

Some concept art for the new series.

Judge Dredd TV Show: Exclusive First Concept Art Images - IGN


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 11, 2017)

Vince W said:


> Some concept art for the new series.



Ooh ... the democracy marches. So much potential and promise there. Excuse me, I may have to go read _America _again ...


----------



## Vince W (Aug 11, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> Ooh ... the democracy marches. So much potential and promise there. Excuse me, I may have to go read _America _again ...



Required reading IMHO.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 11, 2017)

It's fantastic. Wonderful artwork by Kevin McNeil, too. The scene where the pro-Dem's ambush the Judges I always found unforgettable. But the story has so many great moments.


----------



## ctg (Oct 17, 2017)

Karl Urban on the Judge Dredd role:



> Well, Rebellion, who owns the rights to Judge Dredd, are currently developing a television series called Mega-City One, and I’ve had many discussions with them about my involvement of which I am interested, and I said to them, ‘Listen, if you write a character that has a function and a purpose and contributes to the overall story, then I might be very interested in reprising that role.’ I certainly wouldn’t want to step into it and just pay lip service to the movie. There has to be some material there that warrants further exploration of that character. So the ball’s in their court.


 Karl Urban Reveals What It'd Take to Play Judge Dredd Again


----------



## Vince W (Oct 17, 2017)

ctg said:


> Karl Urban on the Judge Dredd role:
> 
> Karl Urban Reveals What It'd Take to Play Judge Dredd Again



Curses! Scooped! Get me the city desk!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 17, 2017)

ctg said:


> Karl Urban on the Judge Dredd role:
> 
> Karl Urban Reveals What It'd Take to Play Judge Dredd Again



Karl Urban is a really smart guy and one of the actors I most highly respect. You can tell he loves sci-fi and always goes for the roles he thinks will do well. Unfortunately for him, he hasn't really got that big break yet. He's not a household name and is usually a secondary character.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 17, 2017)

You're living in the wrong house @Cli-Fi.


----------



## ctg (Jul 25, 2018)

> The city of the future is moving ever closer.
> 
> As revealed by _2000 AD_ and Judge Dredd owners Rebellion at San Diego Comic-Con Saturday afternoon, preparation for the television series _Judge Dredd: Mega-City One_ is progressing apace, with the news that the pilot script and plot for the show’s first two years have been completed — and a name familiar to Dredd fans is attached to both.
> 
> Rob Williams, who has written the character for _2000 AD_ for years — including working on such important stories as “Trifecta,” “Titan” and the “Enceladus” cycle — is the creative lead for the pilot for the show, which focuses on the authoritarian police force in the overcrowded giant city that encompasses the majority of the East Coast of the United States. He also worked with a group of writers on the plot for the show’s first couple of seasons. Despite the title, Dredd will not be the sole focus on the show, which will instead be an ensemble drama.


 Comic Writer Rob Williams Has Completed 'Judge Dredd' Pilot Script



> “It’s been really exciting to be working with Rob on the pilot,” Jenkins said in a statement. “We have a really talented team here at Rebellion Productions and I’m really proud of them. Jason and I have been busy looking at locations and laying out season one as we gear up, to move forward into pre-production.”
> 
> Kingsley added, “I’ve read the pilot script by Rob and the team, and got that same thrill I did when I first discovered Judge Dredd. As we drive this project forward I’m always surprised by how much effort goes on behind-the-scenes to bring something like _Mega-City One_ to the screen. I’m very pleased with how the whole project is coming together and looking forward to more exciting announcements in the coming months.”


----------



## Vince W (Jul 25, 2018)

ctg said:


> Comic Writer Rob Williams Has Completed 'Judge Dredd' Pilot Script


Great to hear it's moving forward. I'd love to have a look at that script.


----------



## ctg (Jul 25, 2018)

Vince W said:


> I'd love to have a look at that script.



I bet. Honestly I wouldn't do it as it would spoil you the chance of seeing the final product with fresh eyes. We all know Dredd, Death, Anderson and ABC warriors stories. It will intriguing to see what they can do with the rich source material and their own imagination.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 25, 2018)

I hope it will be something stunning. And not just for 2000AD fans.

And with the announcement of a Rogue Trooper film it would be perfect to release both at around the same time.


----------



## ctg (Jul 25, 2018)

Vince W said:


> with the announcement of a Rogue Trooper film



I'd like another Rogue Trooper game. A movie isn't going to make justice, just like it's not going to work for Judge Death or Anderson. I hope they go bold and show other stuff like TechJudges. LandRaiders and alien species walking in the megacity. I doubt they will include Nemesis in the series.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 26, 2018)

ctg said:


> I'd like another Rogue Trooper game. A movie isn't going to make justice, just like it's not going to work for Judge Death or Anderson. I hope they go bold and show other stuff like TechJudges. LandRaiders and alien species walking in the megacity. I doubt they will include Nemesis in the series.


If the film is even remotely successful a game will almost undoubtedly follow.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 28, 2018)

They won't show Dredd's face in the series.


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 28, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> They won't show Dredd's face in the series.


Well it never bothered Clayton Moore


----------



## ctg (Sep 28, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> They won't show Dredd's face in the series.



They never show Joe's face anyways. You always see his mighty chin.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 28, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> They won't show Dredd's face in the series.


That would be heresy. It's one of the things that makes Stallone's version a failure.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 28, 2018)

ctg said:


> They never show Joe's face anyways. You always see his mighty chin.





Vince W said:


> That would be heresy. It's one of the things that makes Stallone's version a failure.



Not seeing his face . Im sorry,  but that's one aspect of Judge Dredd that I never liked  .


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Not seeing his face . Im sorry, but that's one aspect of Judge Dredd that I never liked .



Look at this as an example, 






If you would give him a face, you would make him more human. Now, as you look at him, Dredd is the face of the law. He does not have emotions. Instead you have to read into the dialogue and narrative to realise that Joe has a heart in his chest. And it beats for humanity. But with Anderson, you get instant emotion. 





They are very different Judges, but Dredd is the one that is hundred percent on side of the law, even if it's wrong and it makes him to do terrible things. There are also times when you read into Dredd's face, and you can sense behind that visor a man thinking very hard for the reasons of why and what for. It's when he opens his mouth, Dredd has to be that Dirty Harry everyone is scared off. 

At home Dredd has Walter the War Robot. And there are many lub-lub love stories around his robot and the man, who cannot show his face. It's all part of his image. Most of the time, it's the other people who has carry his emotions through the narrative. Like for example,


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2018)

ctg said:


> Look at this as an example,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be driven into the Cursed Earth for bringing up Walter.


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2018)

Vince W said:


> You should be driven into the Cursed Earth for bringing up Walter.



I could have brought up that granny as well, but I have forgotten her name.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2018)

This is my Dredd:


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2018)

ctg said:


> I could have brought up that granny as well, but I have forgotten her name.


_You Bet Your Life_ I won't mention her.


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2018)

Vince W said:


> This is my Dredd:



That is a mighty warface. I love it. He does not take sh1t ... from anyone.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2018)

ctg said:


> That is a mighty warface. I love it. He does not take sh1t ... from anyone.


Language like that gets you 18 months in the cubes creep.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 29, 2018)

ctg said:


> Look at this as an example,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive read one or two Dredd comIcs and several Dredd novels and as much as I can about him on the net.  He is a very hard man . One wonders  that he doesn't break and fracture under the stress of who he is.   I can't imagine living the kind of life he lives because  It's too damned awful to contemplate. Megacity one is such a hellish place


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> One wonders that he doesn't break and fracture under the stress of who he is. I can't imagine living the kind of life he lives. It's too damned awful to contemplate.



I get that and I have the same feeling when I write my characters. The stuff they go through is dark and I do wonder how they cope with things. So, even if they don't show the emotion in the situation, they show it later as it's layered in the story. All the conflicts Dredd goes through are very hard, but as long as he has that helmet on, he keeps pushing. You could call it as his safety blanket, if you will. Take it out and you will see tears. Even fear. Let him keep it and Dredd will take you through hard rock.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2018)

> BAYLOR said:
> One wonders that he doesn't break and fracture under the stress of who he is. I can't imagine living the kind of life he lives. It's too damned awful to contemplate.



MC-1 is certainly a terrible place, but Dredd has survived it all. Robot Wars, Judge Death, Judge Child, Block Wars, Apocolypse Wars, Mutants, Day of Chaos. He's tougher than all that. The thing most people don't realise is that Dredd has been ageing all these years. He's quite an old man at this point. There has been some discussion going on as to what will happen when Dredd is too old or 'dies'.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 29, 2018)

Vince W said:


> MC-1 is certainly a terrible place, but Dredd has survived it all. Robot Wars, Judge Death, Judge Child, Block Wars, Apocolypse Wars, Mutants, Day of Chaos. He's tougher than all that. The thing most people don't realise is that Dredd has been ageing all these years. He's quite an old man at this point. There has been some discussion going on as to what will happen when Dredd is too old or 'dies'.



Regeneration 
Or create a clone of him to carry on?


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2018)

Vince W said:


> There has been some discussion going on as to what will happen when Dredd is too old or 'dies'.



Like with all the 'old man's', Dredd has to face it at some point. I think all those old man stories (Old Man Maul, Old Man Logan, Old Man Rick etc) are interesting. The old man aspect opens up so many possibilities as he looks back into his life and see all those turmoils. The Mega City is alive. It's just question of what he wants to do at the end. 



BAYLOR said:


> Or create a clone of him to carry on?



I personally don't think he wants to be cloned even if the Justice Dept technically owns his body.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2018)

ctg said:


> Like with all the 'old man's', Dredd has to face it at some point. I think all those old man stories (Old Man Maul, Old Man Logan, Old Man Rick etc) are interesting. The old man aspect opens up so many possibilities as he looks back into his life and see all those turmoils. The Mega City is alive. It's just question of what he wants to do at the end.
> 
> I personally don't think he wants to be cloned even if the Justice Dept technically owns his body.


The JD has a difficult relationship with Dredd. The Chief Justices realise that Dredd is effective, but they don't always agree with his methods or decisions. Cloning Dredd wouldn't be an option, but putting a basket on the front of his Lawmaster might be.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 29, 2018)

He had twin bother Rico who went bad, one wonders whether Dredd doesn't  have deep seated fear that that might happen to him as well .   I recall a parallel universe story in which Dredd encountered alternate version of himself who went off the deep end and became mass murdering Tyrannical ruler of Megacity one.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 29, 2018)

Vince W said:


> The JD has a difficult relationship with Dredd. The Chief Justices realise that Dredd is effective, but they don't always agree with his methods or decisions. Cloning Dredd wouldn't be an option, but putting a basket on the front of his Lawmaster might be.



Then at some point the story of Judge Dredd will come to an end.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Then at some point the story of Judge Dredd will come to an end.


Not if I have anything to do with it. Which I don't.

In other Dredd news, I should have posted this earlier, but I was on holiday.
Karl Urban Reveals Dredd's Role in Mega-City One TV Series


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 29, 2018)

Vince W said:


> Not if I have anything to do with it. Which I don't.
> 
> In other Dredd news, I should have posted this earlier, but I was on holiday.
> Karl Urban Reveals Dredd's Role in Mega-City One TV Series



For the tv show , that's actually a very good approach. It will open up all kinds of interesting story possibilities.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 29, 2018)

It's been a long time since I picked up a 2000 AD, but I think that the Dredd getting old thing was done in the Long Walk story. Didn't the original Dredd take the Long Walk in the Cursed Earth and so doppelganger was used in Mega City 1? (I can't remember whether is was a clone or note.)


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2018)

Dredd took the Long Walk into Cursed Earth, crossed America to Mega-City 2, then returned to MC-1, found it corrupted by Judge Cal, so he leads a rebellion and restores order.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 29, 2018)

Rodders said:


> It's been a long time since I picked up a 2000 AD, but I think that the Dredd getting old thing was done in the Long Walk story. Didn't the original Dredd take the Long Walk in the Cursed Earth and so doppelganger was used in Mega City 1? (I can't remember whether is was a clone or note.)



Dredd took the Long Walk during the 650-699 issue run of 2000AD, after questioning the brutality of the judges and the repression of democracy. Fearing the public backlash of such a popular and familiar judge as Dredd leaving the city, a Judge Fargo clone - known as Kraken, who Dredd had recently failed due to arrogance - instead wore Dredd's badge.

However, while in the Cursed Earth, Dredd encountered the Sisters of Death, who left him badly burned and unrecognizable. Meanwhile, the Sisters of Death moved on to Mega City One, where they corrupted Judge Kraken, and used him to free the Dark Judges.

Judge Kraken remained a puppet of the Dark Judges, until Dredd returned and finally brought order again - to what was left of the city.

The main story arc was called _Necropolis_, but the section with Dredd in the Cursed Earth ran independently was known as _The Dead Man_ - it was only revealed as about Dredd at the end of that story. Which at the time was an amazing twist.

IMO - aside from Judge Dredd _America _from the Megazine - this whole arc represented one of the best stories in the Judge Dredd series, and was the culmination of a whole series of subplots.

In fact, progs 650-699 represented a golden age of intelligent and mature stories IMO. There was some fluff - but there was also the end of Strontium Dog, and Chopper; plus Simon Bisley's painted _Slaine _and the Rogue Trooper reboot _Friday _under Dave Gibbons which was fantastic. And, of course, Dredd's struggle with the concept of democracy. Brilliant stuff.

Then 2000AD took the editorial decision to stop trying to compete with DC's Vertigo titles (eg, Hellblazer, Sandman, Doom Patrol) and went back to appealing to the 12-year old male demographic.

And that's when I sadly had to cancel my subscription - but I remember that last period with great fondness.


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2018)

Vince W said:


> Dredd took the Long Walk into Cursed Earth, crossed America to Mega-City 2, then returned to MC-1, found it corrupted by Judge Cal, so he leads a rebellion and restores order.



When they started to talking about the Dredd movies in the nineties, I wished they would have done the Cursed Earth saga as a trilogy. It is an epic story and it introduced the reader to whole world instead of giving them just a section of the mega-city daily life. You also get to see the whole story of Judge Cal to rise in power that it rivals scenes seen in the Game of Thrones. 

They show that the Judges are ultimately good as Dredd delivers a shipment of vacination across the cursed Earth. You find out that they've been to space and gone very far as Dredd joins that tree fingered alien, which a bit like a honey badger. You also meet all the classical characters that has become so iconic over the years.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2018)

ctg said:


> When they started to talking about the Dredd movies in the nineties, I wished they would have done the Cursed Earth saga as a trilogy. It is an epic story and it introduced the reader to whole world instead of giving them just a section of the mega-city daily life. You also get to see the whole story of Judge Cal to rise in power that it rivals scenes seen in the Game of Thrones.
> 
> They show that the Judges are ultimately good as Dredd delivers a shipment of vacination across the cursed Earth. You find out that they've been to space and gone very far as Dredd joins that tree fingered alien, which a bit like a honey badger. You also meet all the classical characters that has become so iconic over the years.


That would have been amazing. Story, Helmet, and number of chain links aside, the 1996 film portrayed the look of big Meg pretty well.


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 30, 2018)

There was a Judge Dredd comic where the story was originally set about 100 years before the story in 2000 AD with the original Judge Dredd, it then moved on to the usual time period with The Justice Department needing a solution to the crime problem so they cloned Dredd and brought him back. So as Dredd is actually ageing cloning isn’t an unknown idea. To put into perspective how old Dredd must be, I was about 10 when 2000AD started I am now 51.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 21, 2018)

Vince W said:


> That would have been amazing. Story, Helmet, and number of chain links aside, the 1996 film portrayed the look of big Meg pretty well.



Wasn't the role of Judge Dredd also offered to Arnold Schwarzenegger and Mell Gibson  ?


----------



## Vince W (Oct 21, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Wasn't the role of Judge Dredd also offered to Arnold Schwarzenegger and Mell Gibson  ?


It may have been, but I wanted Dolph Lundgren as Dredd at that time. He had the perfect chin for it I thought.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 21, 2018)

Vince W said:


> It may have been, but I wanted Dolph Lundgren as Dredd at that time. He had the perfect chin for it I thought.



Dolph Lundgren is not a bad actor. I think he could played have  Dredd.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 23, 2018)

Apart from the helmet removal, Stallone’s effort is something of a guilty pleasure of mine. I think it’s underrated. Mega City 1 looked great. My only other gripe was that it was played up the comedy, which I don’t think suited the movie at all. Still watchable and still enjoyable.


----------



## Judderman (Nov 2, 2018)

Very exciting to read about this. But I will try to keep my expectations low. There are great series these days, and also a lot of disappointments. Comic based stories tend to look a bit silly on TV. Things you overlook in comics but seem to jar when being presented as realistic. Hopefully they keep the graphics and scenery quality high, and don't make it too bizarre. It could be Bladerunner esque but with more action. But don't do something like a Training Day series which cashes in on a big name but it has a mundane storyline.
As other mention there should be some overarching plot lines as well as the likely baddy of the week. 

This IM Global company doesn't seem to be associated with any already big released series as far as I know. There are various series on their website. I'm not sure if some are made yet.

Regarding helmet removal, well if it shows a scene of him at home it is going to happen..


----------



## Vince W (Nov 2, 2018)

Judderman said:


> Regarding helmet removal, well if it shows a scene of him at home it is going to happen..


Dredd doesn't have a home so that isn't an issue.


----------



## ctg (Nov 2, 2018)

Judderman said:


> Regarding helmet removal, well if it shows a scene of him at home it is going to happen..





Vince W said:


> Dredd doesn't have a home so that isn't an issue.



I feel a giant asteroid moving towards me for quoting this






Dredd Alert: Judge Dredd: Crime And Punishment

The helmet will never come off.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 2, 2018)

ctg said:


> I feel a giant asteroid moving towards me for quoting this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had to go and bring Walter into this.


----------



## Judderman (Nov 2, 2018)

Oh.. then in the unnecessary shower scene.


----------



## ctg (Nov 2, 2018)

Vince W said:


> You had to go and bring Walter into this.



 Yes I had to, because that scene has been burned in my mind and it just doesn't disappear. There aren't many other scenes that has made such an impact. Well, there is one, and that is seeing Judges wearing underwear with heart shapes in it, during the Megacity 2 scene. It didn't help that Judge Cal also gave them huge lollipops. 



Judderman said:


> Oh.. then in the unnecessary shower scene.








Note the eagle shaped brush!


----------



## Vince W (Nov 2, 2018)

ctg said:


> Yes I had to, because that scene has been burned in my mind and it just doesn't disappear. There aren't many other scenes that has made such an impact. Well, there is one, and that is seeing Judges wearing underwear with heart shapes in it, during the Megacity 2 scene. It didn't help that Judge Cal also gave them huge lollipops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, I forgot about the lolliies.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 18, 2018)

ctg said:


> I get that and I have the same feeling when I write my characters. The stuff they go through is dark and I do wonder how they cope with things. So, even if they don't show the emotion in the situation, they show it later as it's layered in the story. All the conflicts Dredd goes through are very hard, but as long as he has that helmet on, he keeps pushing. You could call it as his safety blanket, if you will. Take it out and you will see tears. Even fear. Let him keep it and Dredd will take you through hard rock.



Dredd for all of his hardness , is likable  and so is Anderson.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 25, 2018)

It looks as Rebellion is going to do this one on their own by acquiring space near Oxford to use as a studio.
British company Rebellion acquires new $100m space near Oxford to convert into global film studios


----------



## Vince W (Jul 28, 2020)

Well, a script has been written, but there will be delays in production.
Judge Dredd TV series written but on hold due to pandemic


----------



## ctg (Jul 29, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Well, a script has been written, but there will be delays in production.



They could already start making the mega-city in CGI and all that stuff. The shooting is important, but not as important as making it all look good.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 29, 2020)

ctg said:


> They could already start making the mega-city in CGI and all that stuff. The shooting is important, but not as important as making it all look good.


That will have to be a big priority for this show. Big Meg is as much a character as any of the judges and citizens.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 20, 2020)

Karl Urban may not be finished playing Dredd just yet.
DREDD Star Karl Urban Hopes To Return As Judge Dredd In Planned MEGA-CITY ONE Live-Action Series


----------



## Rodders (Aug 20, 2020)

That really is great news. I really enjoyed Urban's outing as Dredd and hopefully it'll attract more of an American audience.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 20, 2020)

Personally I don't care if it does. I'd rather see it go to a service like Britbox than Netflix.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 21, 2020)

No, but I’d want it to be successful and we live in quite an unfortunate world where we need the Americans for it to be a success. I imagine this to be a very expensive production.


----------



## ctg (Sep 25, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Karl Urban may not be finished playing Dredd just yet.



I've been watching The Boys recently and I have to say, he has to do better or then they have to allow him so latitude on removing the helmet. We all get why Joe cannot have a face, because he's mostly emotionless unless if you read into the story and see it's all about him doing the right thing.

It's just when you see him throwing the looks in The Boys as the Butcher it's magnificent, because those silent moment throws out a lot of angst, hatred and stone cold hardness. We know Dredd as a big softy with a hard exterior, but when you look at it, he has saved the Mega-city and it's people more than once and he has even co-operated with the creeps like Mean Machine. Not that he liked it, but it's very, very hard to do it with a helmet on.

The only real choice for me would be Clint Eastwood, the younger one or otherwise you have to give some room for Mr Urban to do his thing.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 25, 2020)

I don't think Dredd will be allowed to remove his helmet. Ever. It's Rebellion that's producing this, not Hollywood. I'm good with that. But that's also the reason why the series won't have Dredd as the focus. The Judges will be able to remove their helmets as they deem fit.

I do hope they go back to the 2000AD costume though.


----------



## ctg (May 14, 2021)

I leave this here, because it is such a good info vid on the topic.


----------

